# Urplötzlich graues Wasser?!



## Ida17 (30. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen! 

Vor  2 Wochen habe ich mich mal dazu aufgerafft den verschlammten Filter sauber zu machen, davor hatte ich eine wunderbare klare Sicht bis in die Tiefe, obwohl es so heiß gewesen ist, dass sich alles an Algen hätte vermehren können 
Danach kam das Desaster! 
Es regnete und stürmte so heftig durch "Zeljko", allerdings dachte ich mir dabei nichts als der Teich dann auf einmal grau war und ich keine 5cm mehr Sicht hatte. Aber es dauerte 4 Tage bis es endlich aufgeklart hatte und gestern regnete es morgens wieder heftig, der Teich blieb klar und am Abend der Schock:
Kein Regen, dafür eine graue, trübe Suppe! 
Wie kann das sein? An der neuen Teichberandung mit Rheinkies kann es nicht liegen, den habe ich vorher ordentlich gewaschen und wenn hätte das Wasser bräunlich sein müssen. 
Die Wasserwerte sind aktuell: 

pH-Wert: 7,6
GH: 14°
KH: 7°
Nitrit: <0,1mg/l
Nitrat: <0,25mg/l
Chlor: nichts 

Sauerstoffgehalt habe ich nicht gemessen, aber durch den Bachlauf und der AquaOxy von Oase mit 240l/Std sollte genügend vorhanden sein.
Kurz zum Filter und zur Pumpe: 
- Filter: Druckfilter mit 11W UVC ausgelegt für 13000l Teich, ohne Fische.
- Pumpe: SunSun CTM von Wiltec mit 3000l/Std

So genug geschrieben, ich wollte mich ja auch noch bei "Mein Teich und ich" vorstellen 
Schönen Tag euch allen und schon mal Danke im Voraus!  

PS: Gestern sah es noch schlimmer aus, heute hat sich das Wasser etwas geklärt.


----------



## troll20 (30. Juli 2015)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Filter: Druckfilter mit 11W UVC ausgelegt für 13000l Teich, ohne Fische.


mit kleinen fischen dann für 7500 L und mit größeren wie Koi nur noch für 3500 Liter.
Auf dem Bild kann ich zwar eine leichte Trübung erkennen, aber das was da so grau erscheint ist doch die Reflektion der Wolken oder?
Mineralien die in den Teich gespült werden oder sich durch das Regenwasser lösen könnten es auch sein. Oder aber eine Bakterienblüte. 
Leider kann man nicht viel erkennen auf dem Bild außer Wolken.

LG René


----------



## Ida17 (31. Juli 2015)

Ja da hast du Recht, ist schlecht zu erkennen aber so grau wie die Wolken ist es tatsächlich. Als ob jemand da einen Sack Zement reingeschüttet hätte. Gestern habe ich eine Wasserprobe untersuchen lassen und man hat mir gesagt, dass das ein Bakteriensterben ist aufgrund des wechselnden Wetters von extrem warm bis kalt. Na dem Himmel sei Dank, die sollen sich innerhalb der nächsten 2-3 Wochen wieder neu bilden. Ich hatte schon die Nachbarn in Verdacht, die sind nicht so gut auf mich zu sprechen :evil


----------



## jolantha (1. Aug. 2015)

Ida, 
bei uns hat es auch tagelang gegossen und gestürmt, und mein Teich ist fast schwarz !!!! 
Im Laufe der Jahre hab ich immer wieder festgestellt, daß nach starken Regengüssen, daß Wasser trüb wird. 
Wahrscheinlich ist es einfach der Dreck, der da drin ist, und es dauert halt, bis man den wieder rausgefiltert hat.


----------



## Ida17 (1. Aug. 2015)

Auch möglich, obwohl es so plötzlich grau wurde ohne Regen. Ich habe nur Bedenken gehabt um meine Fische, aber es sind ja keine Schoßhündchen. 
Nur die Harten komm' in Garten!


----------



## pema (1. Aug. 2015)

Falls es dich beruhigt:
ich hatte vor zwei, drei Jahren auch einige Wochen lang graues Wasser. Sah wirklich so aus, als hätte jemand Mich, etc. hineingeschüttet.
Da ich zu der Fraktion: abwarten und teetrinken gehöre, habe ich nichts gemacht...und eines Tages war das Wasser wieder klar. Die Veränderung ging damals ziemlich schnell. Ich habe mir diese Eintrübung mit einem erhöhten Aufkommen von Bakterien erklärt...aber andersrum geht natürlich auch.
petra


----------

